# Set up a iSCSI SAN with High Availability



## k1piee (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

I'm going to set up an iSCSI SAN and I have two identical servers so I want to set it up with high availability using heartbeat. I've got a couple of questions and wanted to hear what the people here would recommend. My first thought was to use DRBD and Heartbeat but I've read somewhere that this isn't the best way to go when setting up an iSCSI SAN? So I'm wondering, what other options are there? What filesystem should I use and so on?

Any recommendations?

Aslo, what iSCSI target is the best? Right now there are three iSCSI targets in ports, net/iscsi-target, net/iet and net/istgt

Thanks,
-Patric


----------



## gkontos (Mar 29, 2012)

Are you planning on using those servers as iSCSI Target (servers) in HA or just want to use them in a HA with a common iSCSI storage?


----------



## k1piee (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm going to use them as targets, I have a couple of VMware vSphere servers which I'm going to hook up to the iSCSI target. However I need the security of HA so if one server would fail the other one would pick up automatically. I've done a couple of HA configs before, not with iSCSI, so I don't think I need any help there, though feel free to give pointers or recommendations.


EDIT:

If there are other solutions to what I'm trying to accomplish feel free to recommend something. The only thing I need is an iSCSI target that is configured for HA in some way so one node can fail and the iSCSI target is still online.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 30, 2012)

In that case you could use HAST.

As far as the target is concerned I would recommend net/istgt.


----------



## k1piee (Mar 30, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> In that case you could use HAST.
> 
> As far as the target is concerned I would recommend net/istgt.



I actually checked out your site in your signature and saw your guide about HAST and it looks pretty interesting! I will check it out end test it and see how it works 

Thanks a lot for your reply!


----------



## stunirvana21 (Oct 16, 2012)

k1piee said:
			
		

> I actually checked out your site in your signature and saw your guide about HAST and it looks pretty interesting! I will check it out end test it and see how it works
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply!



Did you end up going with HAST and net/istqt? How did it work out? I am curious because I am doing something very similar except with Xen servers.


----------

